# Mutt Hutt vs Finisher



## srporman (Jun 15, 2007)

What would you buy….FA Mutt Hutt or Avery Finisher dog blind?


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Try to find an older version Mutt Hutt that is in good shape.


----------



## feetdownhonkers (Jan 10, 2008)

I Agree on the original mutt hutt , I have had one for quite a few years and most dogs fit in it better then the Avery , I just bought a ground force and I'm not happy with it at all .


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Neither, for concealment and getting low and quality, I only recommend the GHG Ground Force dog blind.


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the original mutt hut and love it. The Avery blind is lower to the ground and hard for some dogs to get in and out of. So I guess it would depend on the size of your dog.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I have a 60lbs lab and a buddy that I hunt with almost every hunt has a 95lbs lab and both of them have no problem getting in and out of even the low profile GHG dog blind.

When hunting in an open field, it's all about concealment and keeping your profile as low as possible.


----------



## cwirvin (Nov 20, 2008)

love the GHG ground force. low pro and easy to set up. very durable to


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Mutt Hutt.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

I got the Ground Force blind and love it...Low profile and easy to hide


----------



## Just Hunt (Sep 25, 2009)

I have used a Mut Hut for a number of years and had no problems.


----------



## Nic_Edlund (Feb 16, 2010)

Avery it is low profile and very easy to set up and hide.


----------



## jcarter (Jan 2, 2008)

Ground force ultra low for me.


----------



## jeffvanderwall (Sep 25, 2008)

I broke 2 Avery Finisher blinds before I switched to the Ground Force. It is more sturdy but a little bigger like another layout blind in your spread. The Avery Finisher is light and compact, but the plastic frame breaks, especially in cold weather.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

GHG Ground Force ultra low dog blind for me


----------



## YLabJack (Mar 10, 2010)

My 94lbs Yellow fits in an older Mutt Hutt just fine.


----------



## tom476 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mut hut works for my dogs....... they are about 65 to 70 lbs..... they can turn around in it easy and the blind folds up and I can carry it if I have to.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

I have and use a finisher I like the way it carries into the field and sets up


----------



## smakem (Nov 25, 2009)

Mutt Hutt II for us, 65 lbs CBR fits in just fine. Easy to pack and stow away as well.


----------

